# Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael



## sabine71 (1. Aug. 2007)

So, nach einiger Planungszeit haben wir mit unserem Teichumbau angefangen. 

Dies war die Ausgangssituation

Foto 


Die neue Teichform haben wir mit einem Schlauch ausgelegt.

Der "alte" Teich fasste ca. 5.500 ltr. und war mit 3 Koi (Größe ca. 30 cm), ca. 40 - 50 Goldfischen , 3 Nasen sowie diversen __ Moderlieschen arg überbesetzt.


Foto 

So ist dann der neue Teich geplant, nur der Filter kommt an eine andere Stelle (hinter das Hochbeet) damit er von der Terasse aus nicht zu sehen ist.

Irgendwann muß man(n) ja anfangen  

Foto  Foto 

Auf dem zweiten Bild ist der zukünftige Filterplatz zu sehen, der ca. 1,30 unterhalb  des Teichniveaus liegt.

Foto 

An einer Stelle hat mein Menne dann auch schon auf 1,80 gebuddelt. Da ein Bagger nur schwerlich an der Stelle arbeiten kann, wird alles per Hand ausgehoben. Zum Gück sind im Teichbereich nur die oberen 50 cm etwas mühselig, darunter wird der Boden besser.

Foto 

Dies ist der Graben vom Teich zum Filter. Ich hatte irgendwo im Forum gelesen, das die Leitung vom Skimmer ca. 1 m unterhalb von der Wasseroberfläche liegen muß um einen ordentlichen Sog zu gewährleisten. 
Die Mauer die dort steht muß auch noch weggestemmt werden.

Damit es nicht zu einfach wird den Teich auszuheben, haben unsere Grundstücksvorbesitzer (ca. 1930) Unmengen von Steinen benutzt
 um das Grundstück Terassenförmig aufzuschütten    Die dürfen wir jetzt alle einzeln raussuchen.

Foto 


Foto  Foto  
Die Pflanzen haben in meinem Gemüsebeet in einer alten Folie ein Übergangsquartier gefunden. 
Die Ufermatten werden auf einer alten Plane im Garten zwischengelagert (Zum Glück haben wir den Platz  )


----------



## sabine71 (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Das bin ich in meiner schicken Watthose beim abfischen des Teiches. Die Anzahl der Fische hatte ich doch arg unterschätzt  . 
Die Population der Goldfische beträgt von ursprünglich 10 Stück nun ca. 60 - 70 Stück in allen möglichen Größen.  

Foto 

Damit das Wasser gut ablaufen konnte mußte mein Mann sich als Sauger betätigen     

 

Die Fische sind in ihr Übergangsquartier umgezogen und der Filter ist angeschlossen. Die IBC werden danach als Filterkammern benutzt.

Foto 

Nachdem mein Mann mit den Kindern das Substrat aus dem Teich geholt hatte (die rochen danach alle drei zum     ) 
haben wir die Folie vorsichtig rausgemacht und das Vlies entfernt. 

Foto  Foto 

so, das ist nun der Stand der Dinge von gestern abend, heute geht es weiter. 

Weitere Bilder und bestimmt noch super viele Fragen folgen


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Hallo Sabine,

bis jetzt sieht das doch prima aus...  
Ich habe nur eine Frage.
Hast Du Dich da 





> Auf dem zweiten Bild ist der zukünftige Filterplatz zu sehen, der ca. 1,30 unterhalb des Teichniveaus liegt.


 manchmal vertippt?
Oder wird der Filter >1,3m hoch? Sonst läuft Dir das doch über, oder?


----------



## rainthanner (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Hallo ihr Beiden, 

erstmal meine Anerkennung bis hier her.  


Wie so oft die gleichen Fragen bei derartigen Bau/Umbauvorhaben: 
- Wie die Filterung gepumpt, oder in Schwerkraft betrieben? 
- Wollt ihr nicht vorsorglich einen oder zwei Bodenabläufe inklusive der Verrohrung setzen? Man muß sie ja nicht gleich in Betrieb nehmen und kann einfach die Folie am BA nicht ausschneiden. 
Die Vorteile einer Schwerkraftversion sind ja nicht wegzudiskutieren. 

Weiterhin gutes Gelingen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## sabine71 (1. Aug. 2007)

Hi Annett,

die Bodenfläche vom Filterplatz ist ca. 1,30 unterhalb des Teichniveaus. Dies ist durch die Terassenförmige Bauweise unseres Grundstücks so gegeben.
Den Filter werden wir vorerst mit Paletten höher stellen müssen. (Ist so etwas schwer zu erklären   )

Die Filterbehälter werden so hoch gestellt werden, das die Oberkante der Filterbehälter ca. 5 - 10 cm über dem zukünftigen Wasserspiegel liegen. 



 

 

 

(habe ich das nun richtig erklärt ?  )


----------



## sabine71 (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Seid Ihr schnell mit Euren Fragen, da komme ich ja kaum hinterher : : 

Der Filter soll als Schwerkraft laufen.
Es wird ein Bodenablauf (evtl. 2?) und ein Skimmer angeschlossen. Verrohrung aus KG 110 Rohren, mit Doppelmuffen und Schieber vor dem Vortex.

Filteraufbau: Vortex (500 ltr. Regentonne) danach IBC Patronenfilter, IBC mit ? und dann Regentonne 200 ltr. als Pumpenkammer und von da zurück über 110er Leitung in den Teich. Einlauf wird unter der Wasseroberfläche erfolgen.

Ein zweiter Rücklauf wird nächstes Jahr über einen "Bodenfilter"/Bachlauf der noch im Hochbeet erstellt wird (2008) erfolgen. Alle Leitungen hierfür werden wir schon mit berücksichtigen.


----------



## rainthanner (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Filterbehälter werden so hoch gestellt werden, das die Oberkante der Filterbehälter ca. 5 - 10 cm über dem zukünftigen Wasserspiegel liegen.


 
hatte sich bereits mit diesem Satz schon erledigt, aber du bist ja auch nicht gerade langsam.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Hey Sabine,

das sieht ja richtig nach Arbeit aus.

Ich glaube, nun muss ich mit meinem zweiten Besuch etwas warten, sonst habe ich nachher noch die _Schüppe_ in der Hand.:

Wünsch euch weiterhin frohes schaffen, evtl. telefonieren wir die Tage mal, vieleicht kann ich  etwas helfen.

Grüß mir den Michael!


----------



## sabine71 (1. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

@thorsten

wir würden dir doch nie die Schüppe in die Hand drücken  
du bekommst die Schubkarre  und Helfer sind hier immer gern gesehen.


Das ist nun der heutige Stand der Dinge

Foto 

Foto 

Michael hat schon gesagt wir bauen einen Deich um den jetzigen Teich, 
dann haben wir im Endeffekt mehr Wasservolumen und müssen nicht soviel Schubkarre fahren :crazy: 

Ich denke mal das wir ab morgen den Erdaushub im anderen Teil vom Garten verteilen werden, nur wo


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Das sieht ja wirklich toll aus, was Ihr da baut. Wir sind sehr gespannt auf die Bilder von den nächsten Bauabschnitten. Und was Ihr noch alles vorgesehen habt zur Realisierung im nächsten Jahr klingt wirklich nach "richtig Arbeit".

Und wenn wir die Bilder des Baus so betrachten, packt uns der Neid ... in solchem Boden hätten wir auch gerne gegraben (wenn wir das von den Bildern her richtig beurteilen können) ... bei uns folgt der 15cm dicken Mutterbodenschicht nur noch Lehm ... bis zum Teichboden.



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bin ich in meiner schicken Watthose


wirklich modisch schick, das Höschen  1


----------



## Conny (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Hallo Sabine,Michael und Helfer,

das sieht ja eher nach Großbaustelle aus!  Das wird richtig gut.


----------



## sabine71 (2. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Danke  
Wir hoffen auch das alles so klappt wie wir uns das vorstellen.


Stand 02.08.


Foto  Foto 

Den Filterbau muß ich derzeit hinten an stellen, die Schaumstoffpatronen sind noch nicht da und in den IBC sind derzeit die Fische untergebracht.

Die zwei Flansche am IBC muß ich nochmals abdichten, der eine ist undicht. Ich habe heute im Campinggeschäft Sikaflex 221 gekauft (wesentlich günstiger als Innotec), bin mal gespannt ob das auch so zu verarbeiten ist wie Innotec.

Am Vortex muß ich alle Flansche auch vorsichtshalber noch mal nachdichten.


----------



## sabine71 (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Heute haben wir die grobe Form im hinteren Bereich gemacht.
Michael hat geschaufelt und ich durfte Schubkarre über 3 Rampen bis in den Garten fahren: 

Und es sind bestimmt nur noch 3 Trillionen Schubkarren bis wir fertig sind ....... freue ich mich schon drauf :crazy: 

Fitness-Studio war gestern, heute wird Teich gebaut 

Foto 

Foto


----------



## sabine71 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Mal wieder ein kleines Update  

Foto 

Im tieferen Bereich auf einer Fläche von ca. 2,5 * 2,5 haben wir jetzt eine tiefe von ca. 1,50m.



Michael beim wegstemmen der Hühnerstellmauer


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Hallo Sabine,

da seid Ihr aber wirklich fleißig!  
Was ist denn die angestrebte max. Tiefe?


----------



## sabine71 (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Heute wurde nicht gebuddelt, unsere jüngste wurde heute eingeschult  

Die max. Tiefe von ca. 1,80 m(gestern erreicht :beeten: ) wurde durch eine Schicht Schiefer (die in ca. 2m tiefe ist) festgelegt

Foto 


Die Fläche der Tiefzone hat nun ca. 2,50 * 2,50 m.


Foto 

Die Mauer die auf der rechten Seite zu sehen ist muß noch mit 2 Reihen Steinen aufgemauert werden um einen Gefälleausgleich zu bekommen.

Morgen wird weitergebuddelt   und morgen kommen evtl. auch Thorsten und Astrid zu einer kleinen Inspektion vorbei  
 (Bier steht schon kalt : : , oder bei den Temperaturen besser was warmes? )


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*


Kaffee und/oder Cola kommen bei Thorsten immer gut.... 



Astrid müßtest Du selber fragen.


----------



## sabine71 (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Hallo zusammen,
sieht ja schön aus ...würde Euch ja so gerne helfen ....hab aber selbst noch zu tun.....: könnt ja mal in mein Album schauen...: 
Weiterhin viel Spass...
Gruß
Michael


----------



## sabine71 (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Hi Michael,

wäre auch gerne bei dir vorbeigekommen zum helfen,
aber leider, leider : :  sind wir auch noch sehr beschäftigt 


130 qm Folie und Vlies sind bestellt
Schaumstoffpatronen sind in der Auslieferung.

KG Rohre werden morgen verlegt (Danke an Euch auch für die viele Hilfe   ), dann folgen auch neue Bilder.


Hoffe das Wetter macht mit und es ist wärmer als heute (15°) und trocken, sodaß wir die Folie am nächsten Wochenende verlegen können.

Dann ist bei uns Poolparty angesagt     mit Caipi 


Hoffentlich klappt alles


----------



## sabine71 (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Nachdem ich nun eine Weile nichts mehr geschrieben habe geht es jetzt weiter  



Rohrleitungen verlegen ist eine absolute Gedulds- und Kraftangelegenheit  (hat uns viele Nerven und Tage gekostet) 
und konnten wir nur zu zweit machen. 
Geschmiert haben wir die Rohre mit Marley Rohrgleitmittel.

Foto 

Wir hatten dann auch noch das Glück, das eine alte Wasserleitung mitten 
durch den Teich läuft  (da wo die Skimmer Leitung lang läuft)

Foto 

Den Bodenablauf haben wir einbetoniert und um die Leitung zusätzlich noch Vlies gemacht.

Foto 




*Und dann war er da, ..........

der Tag  an dem die Folie verlegt werden sollte*

Es war zum glück trocken   

Freunde zur Caipi-Party eingeladen ......  

und alles klappte hervorragend.


Als erstes noch den Schmiersand verteilt.

 

 

Dann kam das 300 gr starke Vlies

 


Dies hat uns auch geholfen 
 

Die Kinder bekamen den Fotoapparat in die Hand gedrückt und es kamen super  Fotos dabei heraus  

2 unserer Koi im Übergangsquartier
[


----------



## sabine71 (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Und dann kam die Folie dran : : 

*130 qm = 170 kg*

Mit 9 Mann(Frau) und vereinten Kräften haben wir die Folie verlegt.

 

Wegen der unregelmäßigen Form unseres Teiches und den vielen verschiedenen Höhen
 haben wir einige Falten im Teich (werden aber noch festgeklebt )

 

Und dann lag endlich die Folie.


Meine erste Foliendurchführung, der Bodenablauf 

    

   


Um auch die "SchraubenLöcher" zu finden habe erst die Folie ganz glatt gezogen und an den entsprechenden Stellen mit dem Fingernagel drübergestrichen. 
Als sich dann das Loch durchgedrückt hat, habe ich Nägel ohne Köpfe vorsichtig an der Stelle von oben durch die Folie gedrückt (an gegenüberliegenden Stellen)

Kleiner Tipp: Vlies schon vor dem Folienverlegen an den Abläufen und Zuläufen zurechtschneiden, 
erleichtert die Arbeit hinterher ungemein  

    

Mein "Operationsbesteck"


Den Kleber (ich habe Sikaflex 221 genommen) habe ich vorsichtshalber 12h aushärten lassen bevor Wasser reinkam.

Domdeckel nicht vergessen und dann, .........

*Wasser marsch*

in unserem Fall nicht nur aus unserem Schlauch, sondern auch von oben.

 


Achja, nicht vergessen den Wasserstand vom Zähler aufzuschreiben


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Wow, ich finde die Form irre klasse, also die im Teich. Sieht bestimmt Super aus  
Und ein Netz könnt ihr ja auch gleich drüber packen, bei dem laub was da schon im Teich liegt  


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## rainthanner (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Hallo Sabine, 

Habt ihr die Rohrleitungen zum BA auf Dichtigkeit gepfüft? Schon, oder? 
Oder nicht?  


Warum habt ihr die Folie im BA-Inneren schon ausgeschnitten? 

Ich sage mal eben, wie ich das beim Teichbau mache: 
- Flansch drauf, aber Folie noch nicht ausschneiden, 
- Wasser ins andere Ende des Rohres vom BA, bis das ganze Rohr gefüllt ist, 
- eine, oder zwei Stunden stehen lassen und Wasserstand kontrollieren, 
- wenn der Wasserstand stehen bleibt 



sind die Rohre dicht, kein Dichtring ist verrutscht u.s.w. 


- Folie im BA ausschneiden und zur Seite hüpfen. : 


Weil: 
es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als eine Ursache zu finden, wenn der Wasserstand nicht hält. 
...Und an diese Leitung unter der Folie kommt man dann nicht mehr so einfach ran.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Nochwas vergessen: 

Prima Teich wird das.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## sabine71 (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Danke an Euch,  

ich hinke mit der dokumentation etwas hinterher, wir sind schon etwas weiter.

@Rainer:

Auf Dichtigkeit geprüft? Nein, haben wir vorher nicht gemacht : : 

Aber es ist alles dicht, haben das Wasser mehrere Tage stehen lassen (zwischendrin) und es ist nichts verloren gegangen.  

Aber wenn ich darf werde ich deinen Tip zum prüfen in den Bodenablaufthread kopieren.


Heute abend gehts weiter mit der Doku.


----------



## sabine71 (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

@Rainer:

wie klebst du denn die Folie am Bodenablauf fest wenn du die Folie noch gar nicht aufgeschnitten hast ?

Verschraubst du den Flansch bei der Dichtigkeitsprüfung nur?


----------



## rainthanner (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*



			
				sabine71 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rainer:
> 
> wie klebst du denn die Folie am Bodenablauf fest wenn du die Folie noch gar nicht aufgeschnitten hast ?
> 
> Verschraubst du den Flansch bei der Dichtigkeitsprüfung nur?


 

Nur von oben, also nur den Flanschring. 

Wenn es jemand auch unten geklebt möchte, dann schneide ich aus, verklebe die Unterseite und füge unter dem Flanschring zur Dichtigkeitskontrolle ein Stück Folie ein, welches dann wieder rauskommt. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## sabine71 (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Während das Wasser einlief haben wir immer wieder die Falten in Form gezogen.

Zwischendurch mußten wir stoppen, damit ich den Flansch für den Skimmer und auch für den Rücklauf einbauen konnte.
(Wieder mit meinem schicken Höschen)   

 

 

Hier bin ich genauso vorgegangen wie beim Bodenablauf.


Da unser Grundstück ein Gefälle hat, mußten wir um meinen geplanten Wasserstand zu erreichen auf der rechten Seite eine Mauer ziehen. Diese besteht aus Kalksandsteinen und ist 2 Steine hoch und ca. 7,50 m lang.

   


Nachdem die Mauer ein paar Tage trocknen durfte geht es weiter mit dem befüllen

 

Im vorderen Bereich habe ich auch schon ein paar Pflanzen wieder eingesetzt.

Im hinteren Bereich haben wir mit der Natursteinmauer angefangen, die den Teich vom Hochbeet abgrenzen soll. 

 

 


So, das ist der Stand von heute.

Der Teich hat inkl. Filter 19.600 ltr. Wasserinhalt.


Wir müssen noch einige arbeiten machen: Substrat noch einbringen, Wasserpflanzen wieder einsetzen, die Mauer noch höher machen und auch noch unsere Ufermatten wieder an Ort und Stelle packen.


Unsere Fische sind in den neuen Teich schon wieder eingezogenund fühlen sich sauwohl.  

Leider haben sie sich in Ihrem Übergangsquartier vor lauter Langeweile angewöhnt, an den Schwimmpflanzen zu knabbern.  

Wird Zeit das die Pflanzen und Kieselsteinchen wieder in den Teich kommen, dann haben sie wieder genug zu tun. 


*An dieser Stelle schonmal ein recht herzliches Dankeschön für die super Unterstützung hier aus dem Forum*


----------



## Frank (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

Hi Sabine,

das sieht ja alles Supergoil aus.  

Bin schon richtig gespannt auf die Ufergestaltung ... 

Von mir gibts ne *1* für Art, Form und Umsetzung. 1

Aber ne kleine Stichellei hab ich auch noch:
Wie gehts den "schwarzen Händen"?


----------



## sabine71 (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Teichumbau von Sabine & Michael*

@Frank

Danke für das kompliment 

Wir haben vor ein paar Tagen schon am Teich gesessen, im Hintergrund auf dem Hochbeet die Fackeln angehabt, die Dämmerung kam langsam und die Fackeln haben sich im Wasser gespiegelt.  

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein bißchen Wärme und dann ist das absolutes Wohlfühlfeeling.

Auf die Ufergestaltung bin ich auch schon gespannt : 
Hoffe das alles klappt.









Die Finger sind mittlerweile wieder sauber : , nur der Arm noch nicht ganz :__ nase: .
 Da ich aber derzeit wegen den Temperaturen Pulli trage ist das nicht ganz so schlimm


----------

